# Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen



## Mela (24. Okt. 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe gerade bei Ebay Moosbällchen entdeckt, da steht das die auch für den Gartenteich geeignet sind und sogar im Winter grün sein sollen. Kann das angehen? Ich hab schon gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden. Ich finde die recht witzig und könnte die mir gut in meinem Teich vorstellen. 

LG
Mela


----------



## Turbochris (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hallo,
habe diese Kugeln im Aquarium. Sind sehr gute Filter. Was sie nicht mögen sind Temperaturen über 27 (offiziell 24) °C. Wie frostfest die sind habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Im Kaltwasserbecken halten sie aber ewig.

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Turbochris (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hallo,

habe bei den Fischfreunden Mannheim folgendes gefunden:

ZITAT:"Tennisbälle im Aquarium


Seit neuestem findet man in den Geschäften immer öfters, sogenannte Mooskugeln oder Algenbälle zu kaufen. Da Mooskugeln nicht eingepflanzt werden sondern einfach auf den Bodengrund gelegt werden bilden Sie im Aquarium einen besonderen Blickfang. Weitere Verkaufsnamen sind: Moosball, Marimo Seeknödel und Echter Seeball. 

Was ist das denn eigentlich? Nachdem ich mir auch 3 Kugeln mal besorgt habe, bin im Internet auf die weltweite Suche nach Informationen gegangen. 

Die Mooskugel hat den lateinischen Namen Cladophora aegagrophila und stammt eigentlich aus Asien (Sibirien), Mittel, und Osteuropa. Die Cladophora ist eine Grünalge, die kugelförmig wächst. Na ja das Wachstum ist eher sehr langsam. Somit kann ja eigentlich die Behauptung, die Mooskugel entfernt sehr effektiv Nitrat und Nitrit aus dem Aquarienwasser, so nicht stimmen. Hierzu ist ein schnelles Pflanzenwachstum notwendig. So sind die __ Wasserlinsen oder das __ Hornkraut bestimmt  zigmal bessere Nitratreduzierer. Da Mooskugel durch ihre Struktur jedoch eine sehr große Oberfläche bieten, bieten sie eine große "Besiedlungsfläche" für substrathaftende Bakterien wie Nitrosomonas und Nitrobakter. 

Unter anderem wegen diesem Grund sind sie auch bei Garnelen im Becken gerne gesehen. Hier weiden die kleinen Krabbler genüsslich alles mögliche von den Bällen ab. In den Algenbällen herrscht reges Kleinstleben, das dem Garnelennachwuchs und den kleinsten Jungfischen als Nahrung dienen kann. 

Das jährliche Zellwachstum beträgt 5 bis 10mm, sie ist also extrem langsam wachsend. Bei guter Pflege bekommen die Mooskugeln kleine runde Auswucherungen (Ableger) die nach einiger Zeit entfernt werden können. Mooskugeln können im Laufe der Jahre 20 cm (in einigen Berichten auch bis 30 cm) Durchmesser erreichen. 

Die Mooskugeln lieben einen halbschattigen bis schattigen Platz im Aquarium. 

Um die Kugelform zu erhalten, bzw. um zu verhindern, dass die Algen einseitig absterben, sollten sie regelmäßig gedreht werden. Bei starker Mulmverschmutzung ist es empfehlenswert, sie regelmäßig wie einen Schwamm gründlich im Frischwasser auszuwaschen. Nach dem Waschen oder bei direkter Beleuchtung assimiliert der Ball so stark, dass er an die Wasseroberfläche steigt. (Sauerstoffproduktion!)

Die Mooskugeln sind sehr anpassungsfähig und tolerieren weite Bereiche des Wasserbeschaffenheit. Der Temperaturbereich sollte sich zwischen 5° und 28°C (bevorzugt und länger haltbar aber in deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturbereichen, unter 24°C) liegen , der pH zwischen 6,5 und 8,5, und weiches bis hartes Wasser. Ein leichter Salzgehalt wird toleriert.
"

Außerdem weiß ich, dass Goldfische diese Kuglen nicht verschmähen....

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## karsten. (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hallo

erstmal solltest Du klären was da angeboten wird

die Algenkugel  , Cladophora aegagrophila ,
Javamoos , vesicularia dubyana
oder 
Teichlebermoos  , Riccia fluitans 

machen im Gartenteich wenig Sinn.
lassen sich in Aquarien aber gut vermehren und mit ein paar flotten Sprüchen im im Netz prima verscherbeln   

während __ Quellmoos , Fontinalis antipyretica

durchaus im Gartenteich zu kultivieren ist ...

vorausgesetzt :

du hast keine verspielten Fische
und 
eine Wasserqualität "nahe am Gebirgsbach"



http://www.aquaristikprodukte.de/index.php?cPath=5&xanarioID=7c4e9272f5453f2609a49d666c2cfec5

http://www.hausgarten.net/gartenforum/gartenteich-und-aquaristik/294-mooskugeln.html



http://www.zierfischforum.at/artikel/cladophora_aegagropila.html


mfG


----------



## Mela (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Es handelt sich um ein japanisches Marimo-Moosbällchen, das einen Durchmesser von etwa einem viertel Meter erreicht (bis 30 cm). 
Die Moosbällchen kann man ganzjährig im Gartenteich oder im Aquarium einsetzen. Sie reinigen das Wasser, entfernen Nitrit und Nitrat und sind wahre Sauerstoffmaschinen. Algen haben keine Chance mehr. Diese Reinigungskraft verdanken die Moosbällchen der Tatsache, dass Sie aus Millionen kleinen Pflänzchen bestehen, die nicht nur an der Oberfläche für ein samtiges Grün sorgen. Nein, die Moosbällchen sind auch im Inneren grün. Werden sie durch einen Unfall auseinander gerissen, so werden auch diese inneren Pflänzchen sofort aktiv. 


So steht es da.


----------



## karsten. (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hallo

bist Du der Verkäufer ?    (verwandt oder verschwägert)

oder 

ist dein Teich in Japan 

oder 

hast Du in Deinem Teich japanische Bedingungen ?

Spaß beseite :

frag mal nach dem lat. Namen
und versuch dann die klimatischen und wasser-und lichttechnischen Anforderungen zu klären 

Fotos sind eindeutig aus beleuchtetem Aquarium !
in Gartenteichen mit Mulm haben es feinblättrige Exoten
wirklich sehr schwer !

mfG

P.S.        g´rad gefunden :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aegagropila_linnaei

Aegagropila linnaei ist doch nur eine andere Bezeichnung für o.g.  Cladophora aegagrophila

übrigens das gleiche Bild ! wer hat da geklaut ?
oder 
ist es einer der Wiki - Autoren  ? 
 ach ,ne die hatten ja Ahnung
und kein Dollarzeichen im Auge !
einige der Aussagen im Wiki widersprechen der Kultur im Gartenteich


----------



## Mela (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6e/Marimo_lake_akann.jpg
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aegagropila_linnaei



Hab nun mal was gefunden, hört sich wirklich interessant an das Pflänzchen und sieht vor allem sehr witzig aus. Ich denke einen Versuch werde ich starten, sie in meinem Teich zu setzen, kosten ja nicht die Welt.

_Edit by Annett: Bitte keine fremden Bilder per Imagebefehl hierher verlinken! Wir möchten keinen Ärger mit dem Copyright des eigentlichen Eigentümers und Traffic-klau beim Seiteneigentümer. Im Zweifelsfall lieber die URL posten, dann kann jeder darauf klicken!_


----------



## Mela (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Um Gottes willen nein ich hab nichts mit der Person zu tun, möchte nur wissen ob ich die Pflänzchen in meinen Teich setzen könnte, vor allem wenn man mal den Preis beachtet und dann woanders guckt, das die da um mehr als die Hälfte weniger kosten. Übrigens ist das Foto bei Ebay nicht aus einem beleuchtetden Aquarium sondern anscheinend bei Wikepedia gempost. So wie ich das eben gemacht habe


----------



## karsten. (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hallo

na , dann halt uns doch mal auf dem Laufenden
wie das "abgeht" mit den laubfressenden japanischen Algen  
von dem Händler , der nicht mal ein Bild aus SEINEM Gartenteich hat .

ich bin gespannt !


mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## bonsai (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Moin,

beim gespannt sein mach ich mit;-)

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Dr.J (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hallo,

auch gespannt bin wie Flitzebogen


----------



## karsten. (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hallo

habt ihr DAS gelesen ?

http://www.hi.is/~marianne/sida1.html        

oder 
Das

http://www.myfishtank.net/reviews/showproduct.php/product/106/cat/21


ein großes Problem scheint Detritus für die Alge zu sein
in Natur ist von Wellenschlag ! und im Aquarium vom regelmäßigen Auswaschen die Rede.

Alles was wir so gemeinhin gegen Fadenalgen veranstalten dürfte auch gegen
Aegagropila wirken ...
außerdem muss sie sich noch gegen "unsere" einheimischen Algen in Konkurenz durchsetzen !


mal sehen , ob das eine Bereicherung werden kann ?

schönen Abend


----------



## jochen (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hallo,



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr DAS gelesen ?
> 
> http://www.hi.is/~marianne/sida1.html



Ja , ich habs gerade gelesen, hat ne halbe Stunde gedauert, verstanden hab ich allerdings nichts....   

Ist auf jeden Fall eine interessante Sache, ich hoffe das weiterhin darüber berichtet wird.


----------



## Mela (25. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Bestellt hab ich mir die Kügelchen schon, aber nicht bei dem genannten Händler


----------



## Annett (25. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Moin,

vielleicht sind die ja was für mein Aquarium, wenn die Seerose wieder zuviel Schatten im Becken wirft!?


----------



## karsten. (25. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hallo Mela

wäre schön !
wenn Du , die Ankunft , ihre Entwicklung und die Auswirkung der 
Algen auf Deinen Teich für uns dokumentieren könntest !
so, oder so .... 

mfG


----------



## Mela (25. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Klar mach ich gerne. Ich hoffe aber es geht so aus und nicht so


----------



## Mela (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

So die Kügelchen sind angekommen und sehen sehr gut und gesund aus. Es waren 5 Stück die alle ca. einen Durchmesser von 4 cm haben. Bezahlt hab ich pro Stück 1 Euro + Versand. Ich hab  sie erst mal in ein Becher mit Wasser gesetzt da ich absolut keine Zeit hatte am WE. Sie sehen auch in einem Wasserglas sehr schön aus, fast zu schade für den Teich


----------



## karsten. (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

*ZEIGEN !*


----------



## KamiSchami (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

hiho, war lange nicht hier und melde mich mal mit nem bild zurück. ich habe diesepflanzen auch gekauft. sind heute nagekommen. habe den verkäufer aber nochmal angeschrieben, ob ich die schon jetzt in dne teich setzen kann. hier also das bild gruss kami


----------



## Steingarnele (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hi Kami,

besser ist es du behältst sie bis zum Frühling drin, es handelt sich bei den Mooskugeln um Algen (oft in Aquarien zu finden) die es warm mögen, und durch Bewegung diese Runde Form bekommen haben. Man sollte sie ab und an mal unter klarem Wasser ausdrücken, und von Dreck befreien. Wenn ihnen die Verhältnisse nicht gefallen, werden sie ganz schnell gelb und fallen auseinander. Mehr kannst du auch unter "Cladophora aegagropila" finden, oder schaust mal bei Wik vorbei. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cladophora_aegagropila


----------



## KamiSchami (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

hi, na wenn ich das richtig lese und verstehe dann wird das wohl im teich nix... naja mal sehen. ansonsten wieder etwa sgeld mehr in den teich "geworfen"   gruss kami


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hi,

da die "Mooskugeln" ja aus dem euroasiatischen Raum (bis nach Sibirien hinauf) vorkommen kann man ja mal einen Teichversuch wagen (wenn man Glück hat erwischt man ja welche mit "Sibiriengenen" welche problemlos das kalte Winterwasser vertragen werden). Nur wenn der Teich Mulm und übermäßig Schwebstoffe enthält wird man es vergessen können (die Dinger dürften aus klaren Fließgewässern stammen - a la Forellen/Äschen/Barbenregion).

Nitratkiller sind sie keinesfalls, dazu ist rasantes Wachstum ( wie bei __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut) erforderlich. Die Mooskugeln wachsen aber nur sehr, sehr langsam , verbrauchen daher so gut wie überhaupt keine Nährstoffe aus dem Aquarium/Teich) - alles nur ein Vorwandt uns Verbrauchern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen denn alles was Nitrat oder Algen im Aquarium vernichten soll wird auch gekauft 

MfG Frank


----------



## KamiSchami (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

hi, der verkäufer hat mir gerad ebetsätigt, das sie im winter überwintern können. ich glaub ich wags mal mit 2 gruss kami


----------



## Frank (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hi Kami,

na, auf dem Bild fehlen ja eigentlich nur noch Messer und Gabel ...

... dann mal *guten Appetit!*


----------



## Steingarnele (3. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hi Kami,

du kannst die Kugeln aber auch aufschneiden, und auf eine Wurzel binden.
Bei richtigen Wasserverhältnissen gibt das __ Moos, (Algen) auch Sauerstoff von sich ab. Kann man gut im Aquarium beobachten, aber mit einer Cabomba, oder __ Wasserpest kann sie nicht mithalten.


----------



## karsten. (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

*Hallo , Hallohallo , Hallooo o
*
was gibt´s denn nun nach 8 Monaten für Erfahrungen ?

gibt es Euch und die Mooskugeln noch ?

und soll ich mir auch welche bestellen ?  


mfG


----------



## Juleli (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Oh ja - da bin ich auch mal gespannt, was das Ergebnis ist. Die Dinger sehen ja schon so ein bisschen komisch aus und ich wüsste gerne, ob die den Teich überleben...


----------



## karsten. (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hallo

woran es bloß liegt , dass kein Käufer sich mit seinen etablierten
algenfressenden japanischen Wunderkugeln mal seine positiven Erfahrungen
mit Bildern vorstellt 

schönes WE


----------



## Regs (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Guten Morgen,

diesen älteren Beitrag habe ich gerade ausgegraben. Sind die Marimo Moosbälle identisch mit den Moosbällchen, die man für den Aquaristik-Bedarf in jedem Laden bekommt?

Nachtrag: ja das ist so. Dann werde ich sie im Frühjahr mal mutig im Teich versenken.. In den __ Goldfisch- und Salmler- Aquarien werden sie nicht gefressen sondern nur abgeweidet und machen sich seit einem halben Jahr sehr gut bei sattgrüner Farbe.


----------



## karsten. (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

ja a


----------



## didio (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Moinsen zusammen.

Bin da auch inzwischen neugierig.
Nicht wegen den Mooskugeln, sondern weil sich tatsächlich noch keiner mit Erfahrungen geäußert hat.
Da taucht die Frage auf: wer hat es denn nun probiert?

LG aus Bremen
didio


----------



## Regs (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hallo Didio,
in den Koi-Foren liest man immer wieder davon. Da von den einschlägigen Anbietern dort der Handelsname Marimo Algenball verwendet wird und der Gebrauch im Gartenteich empfohlen, glaubte ich zunächst daran, dass es sich um eine andere Algenart handeln müsse.

Ist aber nicht so. Die Kugeln kommen natürlich z.B. im Myvatn-See in Island und anderen kalten Seen vor und sind von Natur aus absolut winterhart.  Ich habe sie bisher sowieso schon in allen Aquarien weil ich ihre Form und das satte Grün sehr mag und werde es mit ihnen auch mal im  Teich versuchen. Die Goldfische lassen die Kugeln übrigens in Ruhe, sie werden nur abgeweidet wenn Futter auf ihnen liegt.


----------



## karsten. (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*



didio schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen.
> 
> Bin da auch inzwischen neugierig.
> Nicht wegen den Mooskugeln, sondern weil sich tatsächlich noch keiner mit Erfahrungen geäußert hat.
> ...



eben !

wenn´s der Hit wäre ..........

in eher "mulmigen" Gartenteichen und bei unserer Beleuchtung haben die
Cladophora aegagropila "schlechte Karten"

da sollte man sich mit der Aufzucht und Haltung von Zygnema beschränken 

das funktioniert wenigstens ..

mfG


----------



## didio (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Danke, Karsten.
und - wegen der Farbe allein würde ich's auch nicht kaufen.

LG
didio


----------



## Regs (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mooskugeln, Moosball, Moosbällchen*

Hallo Karsten,
gibts da keine Probleme mit dem PH-Wert? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zygnema


----------

